# RABBIT SNARING



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

hey, would appreciate any help with it.


----------



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

snaring rabbits isnt to hard. walk through the place where u want to snare. look for a rabbit trail that has been used steadily. Dont walk in the trail but u can walk beside it. Try to find the narrowest spots on the trail to place your snares. making snares are easy and i suspect u know how to make one. Just set the snare so it is about 3-4 inches above the ground! your snare opening should be big enough to just fit a mans clinched fist through without touching the edges of the snare. 
hope this helps


----------

